# Wii & Play Station 2 games info



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi guys where's the best place to sell a lot of these part from magpie etc also got large collection of cd's need to have a clear out , and approx what they are worth, thanks Derek


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbh game, cex etc will pay about 50p

Not even worth it anymore


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Tbh game, cex etc will pay about 50p
> 
> Not even worth it anymore


Wow that bad


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Some PS2 games are fairly sought after on eBay. I can't remember what it was but I sold one a couple of months ago for about £14!! I've sold quite a few recently. But don't expect more than 99p for most


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow that bad


I took a collection of 10 games, all well heard of. Was offered £7.50 :/

And apparently 1 game was worth £3 (one of the cod) so doesn't say much


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh well car boot maybe better


----------

